# Decodificador de BCD a 7segmentos



## jsantiago (Oct 15, 2007)

hola
tengo una pregunta,
estoy haciendo un decodificador de BCD 
con un display de 7 segmentos (catodo comun).

ya tengo identificado el punto comun y cada terminal,
lo estoy haciendo con un GAL16V8,
mi pregunta es:
para que me sirve el 7447, el 7448, y el 7449 ?

tengo que usarlos? o con el GAL16V8 puedo hacer la programacion para la decodificacion?
o tengo que usarlos?

si alguien tiene algo de información sobre estoo, quisiera leer algo 
acerca de eso


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bueno me imagino que si quieres hacer un decoBCD a 7 segmentos con un GAL16V8 tiene que ser por algún proyecto que te exija ese integrado ya que con los IC TTL (7447, 48 o 49) que mencionas lo puedes hacer muy fácilmente ya que son decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos que solo difieren en sus tipos de salidas. Claro que con el GAL lo puedes hacer prescindiendo de los otros IC pero tienes que programarlo y creo que es hasta un poco mas caro con el GAL y mas complicado pero como ya te dije, si la razón de hacerlo es para aprender el uso de este pues sigue adelante.
Si puedes, sé un poco mas descriptivo en lo que quieres hacer puesto que esto ayuda mucho a la hora de que alguien de este foro decida ayudarte.

Saludos.


----------



## jsantiago (Oct 17, 2007)

bueno, ya hice el decodificador,
lo hice con el GAL, pro queria información acerca
del 7447, 48 y 49
porke en los buscadores de la web me mandan
a links que tienen que ver con estos foros.

alguien tendra algun link, información o algo sobres esto?


----------



## mabauti (Oct 17, 2007)

para eso es el "Buscador de hojas de datos - Cortesia de DatasheetArchive.com"


----------



## Psyco83 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hola, aqui un pdf del IC 7447 que es aplicable también en patillaje a los otros dos que mencionas. Busca en www.alldatasheet.com para mas información.


----------

